# Di-Grease Nightmare



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I finally finshed quad off.. Last steps was to Di-grease a few more things.. I did both Cdi Boxs 2 plug and one Plug, And the 4 or 5 Connections that mount at the very back under the seat.. Went to start it up, Im in limp mode and will not reset ( i just had this problem with winch connection a month ago) Now iv disconnected all the ones i di-Greased Cleaned em up abit and re connected ( iv done them all about 5 times now) and still no reset.. Was i not supposed to Grease the Cdi connections :-S


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

you are resetting 100 percent correctly? is the speed sensor, or reverse sensor connected properly?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes im sure the Reset Is 100% correct.. And everything seems to be connected perfectly.. I am charging battery right now to see if that helps with anything.. Im so sick of this Limp Mode.. Some reason I think the problem may be in the Single Plug Cdi box.. It was very hard to disconnect.. and no click when putting it back together.. but i got both hands and using all my muscles and just no click


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Remove all the grease from that connection... with air. Check to make sure switch isnt tripped inside belt housing. Also, you mentioned connections at back of the seat... check all those, the roll over sensor and what not is back there.
Off the top of my head, these would be my first steps.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Any connections that have a rubber seal and round/pin connectors...don't grease. You will have to get all of it out of all of those. Use electrical spray cleaner and flood it out of both sides.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Not 100% sure what you mean by The rubber seal and such.. But a update.. I reconnected all.. And did reset, It worked it was off.. i moved battery from upright position to down in the holder.. turned it on again and Belt light was back tripped.. And the battery connections were tight, I took them off and re did them about 15 times.. it is still in limp again :-( i was so close..


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Im thinking you mean the Orange rubber way in deep of the CDI Single plug box?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> Im thinking you mean the Orange rubber way in deep of the CDI Single plug box?


All plugs on the CDI and the other controler...if they have that type of connection.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok i cleared them a touch better and Its off, battery is back in.. My ATV mechanic buddy told me 2 do those ones.. boo him


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

my thinking at the time now Is, That connection is SOOO air tight that the slightest bit of grease in there and it wont pop together 100%.. But on the bright side, There is abit of Greasy remains to help abit haha Thats 3 hours of my life ill never get back


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

O And thanks again all you.. And kawirider once again always on the ball.. I think the reason it really tricked me, Is the connection on the cdi was in all the way, Everything was hooked up and working fine.. But by the time i put everything back into its place the Pressure from the grease popped it out abit, Making me think the problem was in the battery....... Man i gotta stop talking to much on my own posts


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> O And thanks again all you.. And kawirider once again always on the ball.. I think the reason it really tricked me, Is the connection on the cdi was in all the way, Everything was hooked up and working fine.. But by the time i put everything back into its place the Pressure from the grease popped it out abit, Making me think the problem was in the battery....... Man i gotta stop talking to much on my own posts


Those are water-tight connections with the rubber seal so don't worry. Those type of connecters inside realy don't take well to coatings of..well..anything. I realy suggest taking the time to flush it all out of both sides.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya i am going to tonight.. The limp mode is off but it wont run without holding the gas a touch. What was it you used to flush it out?? Electric Spray cleaner Like the Air Spray stuff? or a Fluid?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> Ya i am going to tonight.. The limp mode is off but it wont run without holding the gas a touch. What was it you used to flush it out?? Electric Spray cleaner Like the Air Spray stuff? or a Fluid?


Spray electrical cleaner is best....spray brake cleaner might work too.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Some spray brake cleaners will dissolve/melt some plastics. I'd try it on a test spot first.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

BernardB said:


> it wont run without holding the gas a touch.


Is that problem fixed yet?
What year/model is it?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

i cleared Grease with spray.. Re-connected, We are in limp mode again.. i hate electric crap


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Its the contoller box with the single plug Forsure.. It seems Clean as a whistle.. Im wondering if one of the tiny wires going into the back is loose or what.. I can get it Rest and ready 2 go and then i move box into place and soon as it moves light goes on.. What all does this box control??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> Its the contoller box with the single plug Forsure.. It seems Clean as a whistle.. Im wondering if one of the tiny wires going into the back is loose or what.. I can get it Rest and ready 2 go and then i move box into place and soon as it moves light goes on.. What all does this box control??


One of the receivers might have gotten stretched. Look for one that looks bigger then the rest. When a pin pushes grease into these, its sealed and has no where to go, so it has no choice but to expand under this..well...hydrolic.. pressure. Some of these might not return to their normal size making the pin and receiver fit loose. How do you fix it? I don't know..would have to look at one..but somehow you have to make it smaller or the pin bigger.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

i quit. I did 3 years Mechanics, 2 years heavy duty mechanics.. I quit every time when it started with the bullshit electrical. I can't do it, everything about it drives me insane, Im ready to torch it. Cootos to who ever makes wires that small, sensitive, and bloody useless, i dont know...


----------



## mick750 (Jun 6, 2010)

sometimes you can take a dentel pick on the female side and gently pry it over to close it up this somtimes makes them tighter


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> i quit. I did 3 years Mechanics, 2 years heavy duty mechanics.. I quit every time when it started with the bullshit electrical. I can't do it, everything about it drives me insane, Im ready to torch it. Cootos to who ever makes wires that small, sensitive, and bloody useless, i dont know...


..it may not be that connector..might be something down the line..or the unit itself. Might even be a broken wire inside the head or something.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya.. it has to be connecting fine. I dont know man.. I aint taking it in to dealer...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> ya.. it has to be connecting fine. I dont know man.. I aint taking it in to dealer...


You'll get it man..hang in there.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ok Imma buy an electrical tester tomorrow.. What kind do i need? amp, Voltage so on so forth? and i just start poking things? Do i check every slot in the Wire harness And if they are all getting good numbers its the box its self Or funky COnnection??? What would be ur steps in this process.. like i said, No idea on electrical


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

after some reading.. the box i am worried about is is actuator box. But from what i have read it should not cause Limp mode or belt light, The 2wd and 4wd should be flashing?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> after some reading.. the box i am worried about is is actuator box. But from what i have read it should not cause Limp mode or belt light, The 2wd and 4wd should be flashing?


I think it will only flash if something is wrong with an actuator itself or its 12V circut, not if the control circut has an issue. As I understand it, the CDI provides and removes that control circut voltage while making it go into limp mode when it has an error code. That stops the actuator controler from working on either actuator.

You didn't put any grease on the CDI's connectors...did you? If so...you know what to do...


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

You asked about a tester. This sears unit is what I have in my box. It will do everything you need. It has a setting that will buzz when the circuit is good, usefull to find short circuits and open wires. or bad connections.
Jim

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03482312000P?prdNo=11&blockNo=11&blockType=G11


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just find your self a dynatec cdi put it on and never worry about that darn limp mode again.I know there pricey but its an easy way out if your giveing up or cant find it.I wouldnt give up on it though.Another option is get someone elses controller box and cdi and try them to see if it is one of the boxs so you dont have to go threw all that testing on them its a pain in the but ive done it.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought a Tester.. What setting do i test it on? In simplist Terms?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I HAD IT OFF AGAIN!!!, everything was in place. I gave the larger connector on the CDI a tiny tap with fingure and shes off again and wont reset haha


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

also If i did get the CDI route i would wana get this one http://cgi.ebay.ca/Dynatec-Kawasaki...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b768dc94 I wouldnt want the piggy back one incase my CDI box is pootched?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> also If i did get the CDI route i would wana get this one http://cgi.ebay.ca/Dynatec-Kawasaki...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b768dc94 I wouldnt want the piggy back one incase my CDI box is pootched?


What year Brute do you have again?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

2010, that says 2010 but the 2010 only has 2 Plugs??


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Battery is in place, Winch is Re connected, Seat is on, And im Up and running, Last time i unplugged CDi all the peaces came appart and revealed abit more grease underneath, cleaned it up and away we go. One problem tho. One of the rubber seals on the single plug box is ripped up and will not go back in. At the moment i really dont care tho. thanks for help and suggestions.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If you go to Dynatek's site, there is no replacement for the ECU (FIs don't CDIs) on an EFI, there is an EFI controler that ties in. I have a funny feeling about the one on ebay.

Here, check it out:

http://www.dynaonline.com/skins/products/atvs/fi_controller/


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Got it out, Took it for a run, Found some fun mud. Then Fell Into 4 foot deep semi hard/ To soft Slush and got hung right up haha  im just happy to be able 2 ride it again!!.. i woulda tore right threw if i dint have a second person on at the time.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

what ended up being the problem?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I got a funky connection on the bigger plug on the Cdi. It still comes on some time, I push it in better and away i go..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad you hung in there and didn't give up. Everyone following this thread learned that lesson right along with you and it was a hard learned lesson. Rep points given to nmkawierider for staying with you through the whole thing. .


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

put a ziptie around the plug.....


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya its getting really annoying.. Imma try Ziptie, If no Dice then I am going to Try to Tighten the Connection with a dental Pick like stated above.. And if all else fails.. Im going to get the CDI Iv been lookin at them, But the one for 2010 is confusing me.. If anyone knows the exact one i need let me know, I have a post some where on here called "Whats the dealio with these" its a link to Two Of dynatechs cdis, And i cant make sence of them. If anyone minds going there and taking a look at them or if you use one of them on 2010-2011 model let me know thanks.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

put the ziptie through the wires, and wrap it around the cdi box, or other connector, and ziptie them together.

like this


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Acouple questions on this Wire harness, I have a feeling they got Pushed out a tiny bit.. what do you think, I can see a tiny bit of damage on one of them. The Plugs go into the smaller of the holes ( Bottom side ), If so they look alittle bit pushed backwards??? any comments or recommendations would be great


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

BernardB said:


> Acouple questions on this Wire harness, I have a feeling they got Pushed out a tiny bit.. what do you think, I can see a tiny bit of damage on one of them. The Plugs go into the smaller of the holes ( Bottom side ), If so they look alittle bit pushed backwards??? any comments or recommendations would be great
> 
> 
> View attachment 6428


i cant really tell from that pic. u do have well groomed finger nails tho :lol:


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

haha no just uncut in to long of a time.. Can some one try n snap a photo of theres and post it so i can compair outside?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> Acouple questions on this Wire harness, I have a feeling they got Pushed out a tiny bit.. what do you think, I can see a tiny bit of damage on one of them. The Plugs go into the smaller of the holes ( Bottom side ), If so they look alittle bit pushed backwards??? any comments or recommendations would be great
> 
> 
> View attachment 6428


Hard to tell but could be. Is that still some grease I see? Of so, gota get it all out and dry.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually as long as i know its the Smaller holes on the bottom that the male prongs go into i can Try to gently Tighten the slots up and see how it goes


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

haha i swear its bone try, Just the photo made it look oily


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> haha i swear its bone try, Just the photo made it look oily


Oh...Okay...


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

zip tie no dice.. Wonder how much it costs to have whole wire harness replaced


----------

